# Boosted B16 Spec v



## bryangourley8241 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi, I'm just curious if anyone knows/owns a programmable ecu for my car...bricked three already because dealer fucked it up when doing a warrantied fuck up. Want to see if there's a direct bolt on ecu for my car that's easier to work with. Hit me up!


----------

